# Burstner delfin T821



## hollinsm (Apr 4, 2013)

Just bought a 2006 delfin t821.
The Burstner manual does not cover the seating area that I have.
Could someone give me the information on how the seating cushions are arranged to make up the bed?
I have 2 forward facing seats (made up with 3 cushions) a sideways facing bench seat made up with long back cushion and 2 seat cushions of different sizes. Opposite is a sideways facing seat for 2 people made up of 2 cushions.
I made a diagram giving the cushions numbers starting at the forward facing seat the numbers start from the seat bottom (no 1) the lower backrest (no 2) the headrest (no 3),long backrest (no 4) Left hand cushion (no 5) right hand seat cushion (no 6), Backrest of opposite seat (no 7) and the seat cushion (no 8).
The cushion number order and position when making up the bed is required

Malcolm Hollins


----------

